# CATTLE PANELS



## siscofarms (Nov 23, 2010)

Looking for a really good deal on panels . Looking for the simple field kind . the type you'd get at rural king for 18-20 bucks . I have a lot of fence to put up in woods and I prefer panels . But I would like to buy in bulk and usually that means cheaper . Any ideas ,contacts, tips , would be appreciated .


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

siscofarms said:


> Looking for a really good deal on panels . Looking for the simple field kind . the type you'd get at rural king for 18-20 bucks . I have a lot of fence to put up in woods and I prefer panels . But I would like to buy in bulk and usually that means cheaper . Any ideas ,contacts, tips , would be appreciated .


TSC has a volume discount.A friend and I bought 100 of them one time to get a better discount.Buy when on sale + the volume discount.


----------

